# Problem mit Sonar 6 bei der Aufnahme



## haligali (18. Januar 2007)

Hi, habe die spur ausgewelt in der ich mit dem Micro aufnehmen will, men problem ist das er auch in dieser spur die anderen Spuren aufnimm. 


bitte um hilfe


----------

